# Byrdhouse comp NTE996



## stevtron (Jun 17, 2019)

I need a replacement for the NTE996 … what else than the CA3080 is possible ?


----------



## music6000 (Jun 17, 2019)

stevtron said:


> I need a replacement for the NTE996 … what else than the CA3080 is possible ?


Rochester Electronics CA3080AE is a reissue of the Intersil CA3080E, I know Small Bear stocks them.

http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/ic-ca3080ae/


----------

